# Looking for Reviewers who have Kindle Fire!



## BundleMonster (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Kindle Fire Enthusiast!

Bundle Monster is looking for 3 Product Testers to review our Kindle Fire Accessory Sets.

· bun-kfire12pcset-exe (in one of the following colors: Purple, Pink, Coffee and Black)

(If you would like to get more information on this item, please follow this link: http://www.bundlemonster.com/amazon-kindle-fire-12in1-accessories-jacket-case-chargers-ship-usa-only.html)

The process is simple, we want to send you this product for you to keep, free of charge in exchange for your honest, objective and positive review on Bundlemonster.com and Amazon.com. Because this is a device specific product - we kindly ask those who are interested already have a Kindle Fire device.

If you are interested in being a product reviewer for Bundle Monster, please respond to [email protected]

We look forward to hearing from you!

Sorry, we are looking for US reviewers for now. (We may consider expanding at a later time)


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Im interested pls. message me


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

This sounds great, I sent an email!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting suggestion, I sent email.


----------



## BundleMonster (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am truly excited that we have received such a great turn out for reviewers!  Although we have selected our 3 reviewers, we do have other Kindle Fire and other gadget type accessories that we'd like to consider you for, for future reviews.  Please continue to send in your emails if you are interested at [email protected]!  Please check out our website at www.bundlemonster.com.  We have the following categories, please email us with your interests (and be specific if you have any of the tech gadgets that we are selling 

- Fashion
- Beauty/Cosmetics
- Home/Garden
- Electronic Accessories
- Video Gaming
- Sports
- Photography/Creative
- Other

We hope we can work with you in the future.  Have a nice day!


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

BundleMonster said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am truly excited that we have received such a great turn out for reviewers! Although we have selected our 3 reviewers, we do have other Kindle Fire and other gadget type accessories that we'd like to consider you for, for future reviews. Please continue to send in your emails if you are interested at [email protected]! Please check out our website at www.bundlemonster.com. We have the following categories, please email us with your interests (and be specific if you have any of the tech gadgets that we are selling
> 
> ...


Was I selected, i'm the first one to reply ?


----------

